# Repent; the end is near.



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

So Bikes Direct now has e-bikes:

Save Up to 60% Off LTD QTYS of these eBoost Mountain bikes 2018 Motobecane HAL eBoost PRO with Shimano XT / E8000 Electric MidDrive 27.5PLUS Full Suspension Mountain eBikes Shimano XT Hydraulic Disc Brakes Rockshox PIKE 140mm Forks | Save up to 60% o

Motobecane frame with Shimano E-drive. Slick marketing videos.

They say it compares with a $9500 Levo; I doubt it but at way under half the price with similar components it may be the gateway drug.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Yeah, they were advertised here on the sidebar a week or so ago. I'd expect more like this to come since a bunch of brand's high end models are @ $10k


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

Harryman said:


> Yeah, they were advertised here on the sidebar a week or so ago. I'd expect more like this to come since a bunch of brand's high end models are @ $10k


Yeah I use an adblocker so I miss the latest marketing. BTW blocking 10 ads on this page currently.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

10 ads and 16 trackers.


----------



## eFat (Jun 14, 2017)

The price is *very* competitive.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Does Mal-Wart have e-bikes yet?


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

J.B. Weld said:


> Does Mal-Wart have e-bikes yet?


Oh hell yes.

Cyclamatic-Fat-Tire-Electric-Mountain-Bike-eBike

Nothing in my local store but the OP was about "mail order" so this is still OT. Looks like Walmart also handles the Ancheer line discussed elsewhere on this fine forum.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Meanwhile, back at the ranch...

Supermarket ebikes are probably a gift to real bikers as they will be unreliable and probably poor riding so be more likely to turn people off the idea than infuse them.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Mr Pig said:


> Meanwhile, back at the ranch...
> 
> Supermarket ebikes are probably a gift to real bikers as *they will be unreliable and probably poor riding so be more likely to turn people off the idea than infuse them.*


You mean just like they do with bicycles?

I predict that within 5 years at least 50% of WalMart's "bicycle" inventory will be electric assist. 20" kids bikes will have it.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

J.B. Weld said:


> You mean just like they do with bicycles?


Exactly.

Sounds about right on the 50% too, if not more. I've seen the people of Wallmart!


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

Mr Pig said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Sounds about right on the 50% too, if not more. I've seen the people of Wallmart!


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Does laughing at that make me a bad person? :0)


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

Back to an actual discussion about the bike, the website was apparently put together by someone on meth. They repeat themselves, contradict themselves, and give owner quotes for different bikes than the one they are selling.

And, if this little "feature" is correct, it is a deal killer (Caps are theirs, not mine): 

"SHIMANO DU-E8000, MID SHIP POSITION, FOR 25km/h, W/TL-EW02, SHIMANO KSMDUE80A DRIVE UNIT COVER AND SCREW, SENSOR-TORQUE INCLUDING IN DRIVE UNIT"

It looks like this bike will only assist up to the Euro spec of 25km/hr, or about 15 MPH. Total deal killer.

EDIT: After doing a little research, it looks like the Shimano E8000 unit is limited to 25 km/hr across the board, around the world, no exceptions. No wonder all of the US eBikes use something else. 

Of course, it is easy to come up with a fix. I found two different "speed boosters" that replace the speed sensor with one that only sends a signal to the computer every other wheel revolution, so you get boost up to 50 km/hr. 

Shimano needs to just get a clue and give the US market a 20 MPH version, otherwise they'll get a bad rep from people modding them to 50 km/hr.


----------



## portnuefpeddler (Jun 14, 2016)

Mr Pig said:


> Does laughing at that make me a bad person? :0)


 It just shows your screen name is apt.

Bikes Direct is going to sell the snot out of those. It must be hell for you non ebike guys that hope ebikes are just a flash in the pan, as more and more models come out, handled by major retailers. I'm reminded of the Dutch boy with his finger in the "earthen water retaining structure" (to be politically correct). Myself, I'll stick to my conversions, a much better bang for my ebuck then any store bought.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

portnuefpeddler said:


> It must be hell for you non ebike guys that hope ebikes are just a flash in the pan..


Flash in the pan, I like that.









Just one more way in which electric bike can feck the world up.


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

Mr Pig said:


> Flash in the pan, I like that.
> 
> View attachment 1153359
> 
> ...


When I was a little boy my very Christian father would tell me that there would be all of these car wrecks during rapture because the drivers that were believers would have flown off to heaven. Made sense at the time; I don't know what the stories the next generation can tell their kids as all cars will be driver-less!

Anyway I think the rider in the photo went to heaven and the e-bike (Stealth Bomber it looks like) crashed and burst into flames.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Where are all the Hobo's going to plug them in?


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

life behind bars said:


> Where are all the Hobo's going to plug them in?


Elon Musk is installing charging stations everywhere.


----------

